# Hindi/Urdu: muaawat (मुआवत)



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

This seems to mean 'assistance, help, aid'. One synonym is 'sahaaytaa'. Would simple 'madad' be applicable in this context?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

The word is _mu3aavanat معاونت_ I believe. 

Ceterum censeo...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Oh, then what I have here might be wrong. Anyone else can confirm and write the correct form in Hindi? And there might be another associated word 'muaavin' involved!

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Oh, then what I have here might be wrong. Anyone else can confirm and write the correct form in Hindi? And there might be another associated word 'muaavin' involved!
> 
> Thanks!



One sample sentence from the web: ' is koshish meN _muaavin_ saabit hogaa.' Would this be the singular form to 'muaavanat?


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Oh, then what I have here might be wrong. *Anyone else can confirm and write the correct form in Hindi?* And there might be another associated word 'muaavin' involved!
> 
> Thanks!


Let me answer this question since nobody else has responsed yet. The correct form in Hindi is सहायता.
You are right to deduce that _mu3aavin_ is related to _mu3aavanat._


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> One sample sentence from the web: ' is koshish meN _muaavin_ saabit hogaa.' Would this be the singular form to 'muaavanat?


No, it is not a singular.

_mu3aavin_ is an active participle used as an adjective or sometimes as a noun. In your example it is an adjective.
_mu3aavanat_ is a noun.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> No, it is not a singular.
> 
> _mu3aavin_ is an active participle used as an adjective or sometimes as a noun. In your example it is an adjective.
> _mu3aavanat_ is a noun.



So, can 'muaavanat' used equally well in that example?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> One sample sentence from the web: ' is koshish meN _muaavin_ saabit hogaa.' Would this be the singular form to 'muaavanat?
> 
> 
> lafz_puchnevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can 'muaavanat' used equally well in that example?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Hi, 
I have to disappoint you. It cannot, for one reason: the sentence is not complete, there is no grammatical subject there.

Your quotation may be translated into English as follows:
... will prove to be of assistance /helpful/ in this endeavour.

_mu3aavanat _can't be substituted here because it is not the same word! It's function is not the same.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

But yet, 'muaavin' is acceptable?  More explanation will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## BP.

lafz_puchnevala said:


> But yet, 'muaavin' is acceptable?  More explanation will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


mu3aawin could be a noun in your example, that's why.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> Hi,
> I have to disappoint you. It cannot, for one reason: the sentence is not complete, there is no grammatical subject there.
> 
> Your quotation may be translated into English as follows:
> ... will prove to be of assistance /helpful/ in this endeavour.
> 
> _mu3aavanat _can't be substituted here because it is not the same word! It's function is not the same.



Would it then be correct to add a 'yeh' as a subject in front and use 'muaavanat' then?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Would it then be correct to add a 'yeh' as a subject in front and use 'muaavanat' then?
> 
> Thanks!


As per your order:

_Yeh is koshish meN mu3aavin saabit hogaa.
_It /he/she will prove to be of assistance /helpful/ in this endeavour.       This is very nice.

_yeh is koshish meN mu3aavanat saabit hoo gaa.
It/he/she will prove to be assistance in this endeavour.                   _This is not correct = mu3aavanat is a feminine noun.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> As per your order:
> 
> _Yeh is koshish meN mu3aavin saabit hogaa.
> _It /he/she will prove to be of assistance /helpful/ in this endeavour. This is very nice.
> 
> _yeh is koshish meN mu3aavanat saabit hoo gaa.
> It/he/she will prove to be assistance in this endeavour. _This is not correct = mu3aavanat is a feminine noun.



Thank you for your clarification. It would be more helpful if you can modify the sentence to fit in 'muaavanat' to show the difference in usage.

On a another note, it seems that this word is not used a lot in Hindi/Urdu as there are not too many responses...


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Thank you for your clarification. It would be more helpful if you can modify the sentence to fit in 'muaavanat' to show the difference in usage.
> 
> On a another note, it seems that this word is not used a lot in Hindi/Urdu as there are not too many responses...


Example of _mu3aavanat:_ You could write to marrish saahib acknowledging his help with something like .. 

"aap kii _mu3avanat _kaa bahut bahut shukriyaa" (thank you very much for your assistance/help)


----------



## Alfaaz

> On a another note, it seems that this word is not used a lot in Hindi/Urdu as there are not too many responses...


The word is one that would generally be considered an "Urdu" word and would probably not be used in Hindi/by Hindi speakers as a lot of the other words on your list....(not sure, just a guess); Apart from that, it is regularly used in Urdu in all fields, especially (recently) in political talk shows (due to certain events going on) and you can find it in online news articles as well: _Nawa-e-Waqt _Article March 14, 2012



> آخر وزیراعظم گیلانی خود بتائیں کہ اسلم گل سے ان کو کیا خصوصی معاونت حاصل ہو گی۔


"aakhir wazeer-e-a'azam Gilaani khud bataaein keh Aslam Gill se un ko kyaa mua'awanat Haasil ho gii-"

and in this Urdu _About Kids Health_ article about Malaria: 


> علاج کے کتنے عرصے بعد طبی معاونت فراہم ہو گی


"i'laaj ke kitne a'rse ba'ad tibii mu'aawanat faraham ho gi"

So it's still very commonly used in Urdu....


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> Example of _mu3aavanat:_ You could write to marrish saahib acknowledging his help with something like ..
> 
> "aap kii _mu3avanat _kaa bahut bahut shukriyaa" (thank you very much for your assistance/help)



On a side note can I say 'aap kii _mu3avanat _ke lie bahut bahut shukriyaa' here. The construction with 'ka' though common never made much sense to me


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

To summarise would saying *'is forum meiN tamaam log muaavin haiN' *(All the people in this forum are helpfull) and *'mujhe badhiya Hindi/Urdu bolne ke lie maziid muaavanat darkaar hogaa*' (For me to speak excellent Hindi/Urdu, I will need more help/assistance.) be correct?

Thanks!


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> On a side note can I say 'aap kii _mu3avanat _ke lie bahut bahut shukriyaa' here. The construction with 'ka' though common never made much sense to me


 Yes of course, this is fine too.


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> To summarise would saying *'is forum meiN tamaam log muaavin haiN' *(All the people in this forum are helpfull) and *'mujhe badhiya Hindi/Urdu bolne ke lie maziid muaavanat darkaar hogii*' (For me to speak excellent Hindi/Urdu, I will need more help/assistance.) be correct?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Abu Talha

lafz_puchnevala said:


> To summarise would saying *'is forum meiN tamaam log muaavin haiN' *(All the people in this forum are helpfull)


I'm not sure, but I think I prefer if there was an object which was being helped. I don't think it just means "helpful". Or perhaps that is how it is used in the Arabic original. Again, not sure.


----------

